# idekov



## idekov (Aug 21, 2019)

I've recently bought Sage Bambino Plus. Don't ask me why - footprint and ease of operation were priority. Can anyone tell me if the 54mm Sage portafilter sold with DB and other 54mm models will fit in Bambino? And is this going to be of any other benefit than equal splitting the coffee between the two cups? Of course, I've already ordered non-pressurized baskets from Sage. The direct answer from Sage was it is not compatible - but on all pictures and videos, they look identical in the upper part. I will appreciate all comments and ideas, as I'm ready to spend 50GBP to get better portafilter for my Bambino.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

the Sage DB is a 58mm PF so won't fit.

Sage list the 54mm tamper as compatible with these models but they don't mention the Bambino Plus there. They may have been peverse enough to have a slightly different design for the bambino plus for some reason, but you could see if they're compatible.

54mm Tamper for the Barista Express™, BES875UK, and the Duo-Temp™ Pro, BES810BSSUK.


----------



## idekov (Aug 21, 2019)

My fault, Barista Express is 54mm and the model of the replacement portafilter is Model: SP0001515. I don't see why it won't fit Bambino...https://www.sageappliances.com/uk/en/parts-accessories/parts/sp0001515.html


----------



## Komatoes (Mar 11, 2019)

I'm sure it's been discussed before if you do a forum search 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## idekov (Aug 21, 2019)

I did extensive research, not only in the forum and was not able to get answer. The call center agent in Sage support (maybe outsourced operation) initially confirmed that 54mm components are all compatible with each other. So I've placed an order and then 3h later I got an email from Serena - customer support where I was told - the portafilter Model: SP0001515 is not compatible with Bambino Plus. Now I need to clear with Sage support what that means - is it that they do not support that under warranty or its really mechanically not compatible. But I will appreciate any help as its expensive just to buy and try.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Sorry it's quite hard to tell, sometimes the lugs on portafilters and where they fit are slightly different angles and then they're not compatible between each other. On the face of it they do look similar, but it seems like Sage should be best placed to tell you.

Possibly if you're in the UK a John Lewis might have both in stock and you could just try it yourself?


----------



## Komatoes (Mar 11, 2019)

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/44225-bambino-or-dtp/?do=embed&comment=649576&embedComment=649576&embedDo=findComment


----------



## idekov (Aug 21, 2019)

Thanks Komatoes! That's what I was looking for! Will proceed with my order and will confirm back once I have it.


----------



## Tonino (Mar 26, 2018)

Hi, you can order one and it will fit no worries. Don't need to tell sage that you are using the machine with non pressurised basket in case of warranty repairs, never be 100% honest with them exactly how they are with us, just tell them what they want to hear. You need a good grinder and beans so you can make a proper espresso with your machine.

Good luck


----------



## idekov (Aug 21, 2019)

Thanks Tonino! I was already 100% honest and told them that I can accept my warranty being void, but rather make the machine useful. With the pressurized baskets and pre ground coffee (which I used before with my 15+y old very simple and popular Saeco) the coffee goes out too quickly - 5-8sec. pre-infusion and 15-20sec. brewing. The amount of tampering pressure makes no difference. The coffee afterwards is wet and not packed. I hope the non-pressurized basket and the new portafilter will allow me to improve the performance and will get at least to the level of my old machine. I do not have enough space and therefore did not planned to buy grinder.


----------



## Tonino (Mar 26, 2018)

If you don't have a grinder don't buy non pressurised basket, the results will be even worse. You may need to change the coffee itself instead. Maybe buy some from local cafe shop just ask them to give you 100-200g pre ground to try their blend same as what they sell there. With non pressurised basket variables you change are weight and most important grind size, so obviously the grinder is the most. Get a grinder highly recommended, even just a sage one you still gonna get there, without one you are not doing anything. I started with saeco poemia, wanted better experience, bought a grinder first and after some time got a sage machine, very happy ever since.

Good luck


----------



## idekov (Aug 21, 2019)

Sage machine - that's the right point Bambino is appliance . Still I have no answer how the old Saeco was able to get a reasonably good coffee with non pressurized basket and supermarket preground Lavazza. The new machine was supposed to be simple to operate and small footprint as my wife is the main coffee consumer at home. Me - I simply want to understand what I do and improve the coffee experience at home. Having watched dozens of videos on YouTube I do agree that if I want to have control over the process I will need to spend another 250 pounds for a reasonable grinder, however If with the new portafilter, unpressurized basket and maybe a little bit more coffee dose I will be able to achieve reasonable results experimenting with preround coffee, then I would stick to this setup. Or alternatively as you suggested will start buying grinded coffee from specialized shops until I find the right blend and grind size.


----------

